# eloxieren in Nürnberg



## nutallabrot (5. Januar 2005)

ich habe hier noch eine runtergefahrene Cooks-Kurbel, die ich gerne wieder schwarz eloxieren lassen würde. Kennt jemand einen Betrieb, der sowas macht oder hat jemand sowas schon einmal machen lassen? Wenn ja, wie ist das Ergebnis?

Danke!


----------



## Herr Schwall (5. Januar 2005)

Hy

Alwin Müller GmbH, Werkstatt für Aluminiumveredelung
Künhoferstr.5
Tel.: 558506
Netter Typ, der Boss da. 

viel Spass
Herr Schwall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (5. Januar 2005)

@Nutellabrot
Hi, pass bei den Cooks Kurbeln aber auf, da der Stern auch mit einem Stahlstift an der Kurbel befestigt ist. Dieser wird sich im eloxalbad vielleicht auflösen. Ein freund konnte seine Cooks nicht eloxieren. Aber dies wird man dir sicher genauer sagen können, wenn du nach fragst.
MfG Deer_KB1


----------



## manic (5. Januar 2005)

Ach Nutalle, mach Dir keine Stress und verkauf die Kurbeln mir und ich lasse Sie dann schwarz pulvern für meine Fledermaus.


----------



## nutallabrot (7. Januar 2005)

danke! Ich werds mal bei Alwin Müller probieren

@manic: neenee, die Kurbeln werden schwarz, der Spider weiß und dann kommen die Cook ans Surly   Fotos gibts aber erst wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## TortureKing (18. Januar 2005)

Gibt es schon erfahrungsberichte ?


----------

